# can you fast when waiting to be called in for ivf???



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Can you fast when waiting to be called in for IVF? or is it allowed to be excusede to keep your body as healthy and full of all vitamins as possible


----------



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

Salaam Leighsa

Are you talking about in Islam?? I presume so, since Ramadan is here at the moment. 

I would think that you should still fast. If IVF works it is down to the will of Allah swt. If you are fasting and He wills this cycle to be your cycle - it will be insha'allah, whether you fast or not.

I would suggest that you speak to a scholar online for a proper ruling as I am no scholar, but from my knowledge I cant see how this would be a reason for you not to fast ( provided you are healthy and eligible for fasting in all other ways.)

Ramadan Mubarek.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I have been fasting but when I told my nurse yesterday she told me to start drinking immediately as you need plenty of fluids throughout the day whilst stimming.


----------

